# Sfatiamo il mito dei giovani



## #Dodo90# (13 Marzo 2013)

Ho letto e sto leggendo in giro da questa estate (anche per bocca degli "addetti ai lavori") che siamo una squadra di giovani e che abbiamo bisogno di tempo. Direi che è ora di sfatare questo mito. Questa sera gli unici giovani in campo erano El Shaarawy, Niang e Bojan che è entrato nel finale (e che mi pare palese che ormai, ahimè, non verrà riscattato), tutti gli altri non si possono definire tali nel modo più assoluto.

Con questa rosa non si può assolutamente fare un progetto a lungo termine. A me sta anche bene cercare di aprire un ciclo con i giovani e prendere queste scoppole, però che siano giovani sul serio, non gente di 25-27 anni. Mi chiedo perchè Constant preferito a De Sciglio, quale esperienza in più aveva il francese? E cosa pensate che abbiano imparato gente come Abate, Constant, Flamini, Muntari, ecc da questa partita? Niente, ormai sono giocatori affermati. 

Se si vuole davvero puntare sui giovani, Niang, Bojan, De Sciglio devono giocare titolari sempre, non a seconda delle partite o perchè manca Pazzini.


Le alternative sono due:

- O si punta seriamente sui giovani e si accetta di fare queste figuracce
- O si cerca un tecnico come Conte che tiri fuori il meglio anche da gente come Giaccherini.


Il progetto giovani è ancora in alto mare. Ovviamente, sono considerazioni che vanno aldilà della partita di questa sera.


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

Beh definire giocatori di 25-27 non più giovani lo considero un errore di fondo. Quella è l'età della piena maturità, l'età giusta. Una squadra di ventenni che vince qualcosa l'ho vista solo in una competizione per under 21. 

Vuoi vincere? Serve il giusto mix tra ragazzini, giocatori nel pieno della maturità e gente esperta che li guidi. Questa sera ad esempio a livello di età dei calciatori scesi in campo si era perfetti. Si può piuttosto disquisire sui valori dei calciatori, non certo sulla carta d'identità. 

I giovani in rosa li abbiamo eccome, è innegabile che questa rosa abbia giovanissimi interessanti.

Gabriel, De Sciglio, Salomon, Niang, El Shaarawy, Balotelli, Saponara.

Il prossimo anno partiamo con 7 ragazzi giovanissimi ed interessanti, direi che il progetto verde c'è eccome. Serve semplicemente lavoro e pazienza. Anni servono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vuoi vincere? Serve il giusto mix tra ragazzini, giocatori nel pieno della maturità e gente esperta che li guidi. Questa sera ad esempio a livello di età dei calciatori scesi in campo si era perfetti. Si può piuttosto disquisire sui valori dei calciatori, non certo sulla carta d'identità.



Io credo che il punto focale sia proprio questo. I "vecchi" sono scarsi.
Bisogna cercare un giusto equilibrio, e fare crescere questi giovani con attorno dei giocatori di esperienza che però devono essere di assoluta qualità, dei campioni.
E' giustissimo fare giocare El Sharaawi e Niang, ma rischiamo di bruciarli tutti anzitempo esponendoli a queste figuracce.. perchè non sono supportati e aiutati da giocatori all'altezza che possono reggere la baracca in partite come quelle di stasera.

Se i giocatori di esperienza per questo ruolo sono Ambrosini (un morto che cammina), Flamini e Mexes, non ci siamo.

Con i giovani siamo a posto, ma non basta metterli allo sbaraglio...devono essere affiancati a gente di qualità e esperienza per non fare naufragare tutto il potenziale che hanno.


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

Concordo. Ecco perchè a gennaio avrei festeggiato l'arrivo di un Kakà e di un Carvalho.


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Marzo 2013)

25-27 non si è vecchi assolutamente, ma non si è neanche giovani e non è neanche l'eta giusta per un progetto a lungo termine. De Sciglio secondo me questa sera doveva giocare. Avrebbe combinato qualche cappellata in più? Benissimo, però avrebbe sicuramente fatto grandissima esperienza. Io non sto dicendo che voglio vincere subito, assolutamente. Sto solo dicendo che se si punta sui giovani bisogna farlo con convinzione. De Sciglio e Niang, ad esempio, devono giocare a prescindere dal fatto che giochi contro il Barcelona o che Pazzini ha il raffreddore, per dire.

Tra 5 anni non ci sarà di certo ancora Constant, Muntari, Flamini ecc.

Fino a 6-7 anni fa il Barcelona le prendeva a destra e a sinistra un pò da tutti ed in campo c'era già gente come Puyol, Xavi e Iniesta. E ancora, lo stesso potremmo dire di noi prima di aprire il ciclo nel 2003.


A parte l'attacco, manca ancora una vera e propria ossatura da far crescere


----------



## SololaMaglia (13 Marzo 2013)

Far la politica di 11 giovani o quella degli Emerson e dei Zambrotta, non ha alcun senso bisogna trovare un giusto mix, d'altronde l'Arsenal avendo tra i migliori giovani che ci siano in Europa non vince nulla da 10 anni.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Non esiste un mito dei giovani esiste il mito della qualità e la qualità si paga. Premesso che la qualità non ha età, come sottolinea [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] ci vuole un giusto mix tra nuove leve ed elementi con esperienza.


----------



## yelle (13 Marzo 2013)

Concordo in toto con il discorso di Dodo.
Lo stesso El Shaarawy, per dire, in campionato in coppia con Balotelli l'ho visto snobbato tantissimo rispetto al solito. Perchè? Perchè la squadra non può appoggiarsi su Balo ed Elsha insieme?
E concordo anche su Niang e De Sciglio, che non ho proprio capito perchè non sia stato schierato. Non è che in Champions sia esattamente un esordiente...



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io credo che il punto focale sia proprio questo. I "vecchi" sono scarsi.


Ecco, appunto.


----------



## Djici (13 Marzo 2013)

giovani o vecchi manca sopratutto qualita in mezzo al campo.

poi sento dire che con un attacante un po piu esperto passavamo il turno ma devo dire che ho gia visto shevchenko sbagliare gol come quello di niang.

quindi abbiamo gente giovane ma ieri la squadra non era "giovane".


----------



## Devil May Cry (13 Marzo 2013)

Va bè dare la colpa a Niang perché ha preso il palo è assurdo..Capita è la vita!!
Comunque non ho capito nemmeno io perché non ha schierato De Sciglio!Ieri costant è stato un disastro.Ha sbagliato un sacco di palloni facili e il terzo goal (quello di Villa) lo ha regalato lui!!Ha cercato di fare un anticipo assurdo,quando invece doveva prepararsi a marcare Villa e allargarlo il più possibile.

Allegri per me è un tecnico mediocre..Lo dico da 3 anni.Non sa osare e non ha le palle!!Questo benedetto Gabriel non lo ha fatto giocare nemmeno in coppa Italia!!Eppure mi sembra che tutti dicano che sia un buon portiere.
De Sciglio un pò gioca, un pò no..Niang dovrebbe essere titolare fisso,Slamon che fine ha fatto??Boateng dovrebbe giocare a centrocampo è quello il suo ruolo,è li dove abbiamo bisogno di qualità e invece lo fa giocare come attaccante..
Poi c'è anche Cristante!!Il ragazzo ha talento e si vede subito che è uno con le palle!!Potrebbe farlo giocare qualche volta..

Va bè il prossimo anno sarà tutto diverso.Allegri per fortuna andrà via e forse arriverà Montella!Con lui le cose dovrebbero andare meglio.


----------



## tequilad (13 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo. Ecco perchè a gennaio avrei festeggiato l'arrivo di un Kakà e di un Carvalho.



Non avrebbero giocato comunque


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me in parte Dodo ha ragione. Se vuoi puntare sui giovani devi farlo indipendentemente dall'età, anche per fargli fare esperienza. Poi a mio avviso se sei un grande giocatore e ti senti sicuro di te, certe partite non le temi, anche se hai 18 anni.

Qualche campione più maturo e rodato magari ci farebbe comodo, però quei giocatori lì pretendono un ingaggio alto. Il Milan ha attuato una politica di riduzione degli ingaggi, proprio per avere un maggior margine di manovra nell'acquisto di talenti. Il problema a mio avviso è il budget di mercato, che lega le mani alla società. Avendo un budget maggiore anzichè prendere un giocatore giovane, ne acquisti due ogni anno. A mio avviso il budget non è commisurato ai tagli che hanno fatto. Con quei tagli dovremmo poter spendere almeno una cinquantina di milioni all'anno per i cartellini dei giocatori, invece non è così. In fondo hai mandato via i due che guadagnavano di più, più una serie di senatori hanno dato l'addio (Seedorf, Gattuso, Nesta tanto per citarne qualcuno)... tutta gente con ingaggi faraonici, eppure il budget di mercato non si è alzato vertiginosamente... qualcosa non quadra. 

Io di principio sono contrario a spendere molto sugli ingaggi dei giocatori e preferisco avviare un progetto di soli giovani, anche se questo non ci porterà a vincere nulla per i prossimi anni. Però magari ci darà dei frutti più avanti... tuttavia i giovani di talento in mezzo al campo e in difesa voglio vederli al Milan, perchè è lì che dobbiamo rinforzarci.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2013)

concordo che De Sciglio doveva giocare al posto di Constant...le prendevamo lo stesso, ma almeno fa esperienza il ragazzo


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> 25-27 non si è vecchi assolutamente, ma non si è neanche giovani e non è neanche l'eta giusta per un progetto a lungo termine. De Sciglio secondo me questa sera doveva giocare. Avrebbe combinato qualche cappellata in più? Benissimo, però avrebbe sicuramente fatto grandissima esperienza. Io non sto dicendo che voglio vincere subito, assolutamente. Sto solo dicendo che se si punta sui giovani bisogna farlo con convinzione. De Sciglio e Niang, ad esempio, devono giocare a prescindere dal fatto che giochi contro il Barcelona o che Pazzini ha il raffreddore, per dire.
> 
> Tra 5 anni non ci sarà di certo ancora Constant, Muntari, Flamini ecc.
> 
> ...



Nel calcio si gode il presente, non si pensa a cosa ci sarà 5-6 anni dopo. La cose cambiano da una settimana all'altra, figuriamoci se ci si deve mettere a pensare cosa accadrà tra qualche anno. Il presente dice che abbiamo una serie di giovaniSSIMI quest'anno che hanno giocato tantissimo: El Shaarawy e De Sciglio per minutaggio sono tra i più utilizzati e per Niang nella seconda parte di stagione vale lo stesso. Ma non è che possono giocare ogni 3 giorni 90 minuti solo per il fatto che altrimenti il progetto giovani non esiste. A me sembra che giochino tanto, trovatemi una squadra top in europa che schiera cosi tanti giovanissimi contemporaneamente. Non so se c'è. 

Concludo con la parte che ti ho sottolineato, il Milan del 2003 è ripartito grazie a: Seedorf, Nesta, Pirlo, Sheva etc etc. Tutta gente over 25. Perchè se vuoi vincere non lo fai con i ragazzini e non è detto che giocando per anni con i ragazzini poi tu possa vincere in futuro.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Marzo 2013)

Lo domando qua  ho letto su un blog di interisti, che De Sciglio, Niang ed El Shaarawy, in campo insieme contemporaneamente ci sono stati per poco più di 90-100 minuti, è vero?


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Lo domando qua  ho letto su un blog di interisti, che De Sciglio, Niang ed El Shaarawy, in campo insieme contemporaneamente ci sono stati per poco più di 90-100 minuti, è vero?



Secondo me, no.


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Marzo 2013)

Non credo e anche se fosse bisogna considerare che Niang ha iniziato a giocare a gennaio dopo la partenza di Pato e che De Sciglio è stato rotto.

Comunque, che non si possa fare una squadra di giovani da un anno all'altro è logico, però ad esempio Alaba nel Bayern gioca indipendentemente da tutto e gli fanno calciare anche i rigori in Champions eppure non penso che pisci in testa a De Sciglio...

Al momento, ripeto, non possiamo definirci una squadra di giovani, è solo un alibi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Se mai, siamo una squadra che si sta ristrutturando, sempre che proseguano gli inserimenti di giovani (soprattutto a centrocampo e in difesa) e che si dia loro veramente spazio


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> 25-27 non si è vecchi assolutamente, ma non si è neanche giovani e non è neanche l'eta giusta per un progetto a lungo termine.



Età media dell'undici iniziale della Finale di Champions 2003: 28,5 ANNI.


----------



## 2515 (14 Marzo 2013)

Quando i vecchi in campo erano:
Maldini Nesta Stam Pirlo Seedorf Inzaghi Gattuso

E quando i vecchi adesso sono:
Abbiati Ambrosini Mexes Flamini Yepes

Non conta una beata emme l'età, è la qualità il punto. I vecchi della prima fila giocando bendati e con le mani dietro la schiena asfaltano quelli sotto. Questo milan difetta di qualità a centrocampo e in difesa, semplicemente questo. Con un centrocampo qualitativo avremmo passato il turno. Se noi abbiamo solo Montolivo che può impostare mentre loro hanno iniesta busquets e xavi è ovvio che ce la pigliamo in quel posto. Loro triplicano montolivo, tanto gli altri non sanno fare un passaggio di 2 metri (e con il campo bagnato la palla schizza pure) noi dobbiamo triplicare ognuno di loro, ma in campo ci scendiamo in 11, non in 20.


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Età media dell'undici iniziale della Finale di Champions 2003: 28,5 ANNI.



Solo che in difesa al posto di Nesta e Maldini ci sono Zapata e Mexes, al posto di Pirlo, Seedorf e Gattuso ci sono Flamini, Ambrosini, Muntari e in attacco c'è Pazzini. Davvero dobbiamo fare questi paragoni?


Tra l'altro, confrontando formazione scesa in campo Martedì con quella del Barcelona:

Abbiati 36 Valdes 31
Abate 27 D. Alves 30
Mexes 31 Pique 26
Zapata 27 Mascherano 29
Constant 26 Alba 24
Flamini 29 Iniesta 28
Ambrosini 36 Busquets 25
Montolivo 28 Xavi 33
Boateng 26 Pedro 26
Niang 18 Messi 26
El Shaarawy 20 Villa 31

Milan: 27,6 Barcelona: 28


Se consideriamo che al posto di Niang, se non si fosse fatto male, avrebbe giocato Pazzini andiamo 28,6. Se questa è una squadra giovane che ha bisogno di tempo...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Marzo 2013)

Il fatto è che la squadra è stata smantellata quest'anno
in verità siamo molto più avanti di quanto potessimo sperare

in difesa Abate De sciglio sono certezze, Costant si spera possa trovare continuità, i centrali titolari sono migliorabili, speriamo in Salamon, il problema che per rinforzare il reparto bisogna spendere per un big almeno 20 milioni 
l'attacco con Elsha, Balotelli Pazzini Niang e prossimamente Saponara e Petagna ha solo bisogno di fare esperienza, almeno in Italia non ha rivali

La parte tragica è il centrocampo sia in fase offensiva che difensiva
prendiamo i centrocampisti tipo dei nostri 3 cicli storici

Sacchi: Ancellotti Rijcard Donadoni Evani
Capello: Boban Albertini Desailly Donadoni/Eranio
Ancellotti: Seedorf Pirlo Gattuso Kaka

come si evince il miglior centrocampista della rosa attuale cioè Montolivo nei precedenti cicli sarebbe stato
considerato solo una riserva, gli altri non si possono nemmeno prendere in considerazione.
In definitiva il centrocampo che poi è il reparto che fa la differenza in tutte le squadre è totalmente da costruire
con un centrocampo adeguato farebbero più gol i nostri attaccanti e soffrirebbe meno la difesa.
Per il futuro l'unico centrocampista che si può confermare è Montolivo a condizione che gli altri 2 se si gioca a 3 siano più forti,
è li che la società deve investire ogni risorsa disponibile


----------



## If Everyone Cared (14 Marzo 2013)

la gestione di de sciglio mi sta piacendo molto poco.
dovrebbe essere titolarei inamovibile, non una seconda scelta.


----------



## 2515 (14 Marzo 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> la gestione di de sciglio mi sta piacendo molto poco.
> dovrebbe essere titolarei inamovibile, non una seconda scelta.



a me sembra titolare inamovibile, ma dani alves e jordi alba sono frecce e abate e constant erano gli unici terzini a poter reggere il loro passo. E io abate non lo sopporto, per inciso.
Quando è stato in forma ha sempre giocato titolare, più di così..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che la squadra è stata smantellata quest'anno
> in verità siamo molto più avanti di quanto potessimo sperare
> 
> in difesa Abate De sciglio sono certezze, Costant si spera possa trovare continuità, i centrali titolari sono migliorabili, speriamo in Salamon, il problema che per rinforzare il reparto bisogna spendere per un big almeno 20 milioni
> ...



Capello aveva pure Savicevic.

In tutti e tre i grandi cicli abbiamo avuto 2 o 3 dei più tecnici centrocampisti del mondo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> a me sembra titolare inamovibile, ma dani alves e jordi alba sono frecce e abate e constant erano gli unici terzini a poter reggere il loro passo. E io abate non lo sopporto, per inciso.
> Quando è stato in forma ha sempre giocato titolare, più di così..
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Lo scandalo e che la maggior parte dei nostri centrocampisti e molto sotto lo standard anche per l'attuale serie A


----------



## 2515 (14 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Lo scandalo e che la maggior parte dei nostri centrocampisti e molto sotto lo standard anche per l'attuale serie A



Infatti, avremmo dovuto avviare da dopo il 2007 un progetto giovani vincente, a quest'ora avrebbe già dei giocatori validissimi pronti e tecnici per il nostro centrocampo, invece se ne sono resi conto quest'anno purtroppo. La progettualità non è mai stata nelle corde italiane, ecco perché non siamo più il top del calcio.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (14 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> a me sembra titolare inamovibile, ma dani alves e jordi alba sono frecce e abate e constant erano gli unici terzini a poter reggere il loro passo. E io abate non lo sopporto, per inciso.
> Quando è stato in forma ha sempre giocato titolare, più di così..



al di là che la scelta di optare per constant s'è rivelata felice quanto quella di niang prima punta, un titolare inamovibile non fa panca nella sfida più importante della stagione. peraltro queste due partite gli occorrevano per fare esperienza in determinati contesti.


----------



## honestsimula (15 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Solo che in difesa al posto di Nesta e Maldini ci sono Zapata e Mexes, al posto di Pirlo, Seedorf e Gattuso ci sono Flamini, Ambrosini, Muntari e in attacco c'è Pazzini. Davvero dobbiamo fare questi paragoni?
> 
> 
> Tra l'altro, confrontando formazione scesa in campo Martedì con quella del Barcelona:
> ...



beh dai abbiati e ambrosini ci lasciano tra 3 mesi e falsano di brutto la media.


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2013)

De Sciglio è uno dei più utilizzati quest'anno, non capisco in cosa possa deludere la sua gestione. Sta giocando tantissimo. A Barcellona ha giocato chi era più fresco, Mattia era dei terzini l'unico ad aver giocato 90 minuti 4 giorni prima. Più di cosi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Solo che in difesa al posto di Nesta e Maldini ci sono Zapata e Mexes, al posto di Pirlo, Seedorf e Gattuso ci sono Flamini, Ambrosini, Muntari e in attacco c'è Pazzini. Davvero dobbiamo fare questi paragoni?
> 
> 
> Tra l'altro, confrontando formazione scesa in campo Martedì con quella del Barcelona:
> ...



Vabbè quando si fanno queste medie si contano i giocatori di movimento. L'età del portiere non conta nulla.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> De Sciglio è uno dei più utilizzati quest'anno, non capisco in cosa possa deludere la sua gestione. Sta giocando tantissimo. A Barcellona ha giocato chi era più fresco, Mattia era dei terzini l'unico ad aver giocato 90 minuti 4 giorni prima. Più di cosi.



sono assolutamente convinto che se constant fosse stato disponibile con inter e lazio, in panchina ci sarebbe finito mattia.
fra non molto ci sarà il trittico fiorentina-napoli-juventus... vedremo chi giocherà.


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sono assolutamente convinto che se constant fosse stato disponibile con inter e lazio, in panchina ci sarebbe finito mattia.
> fra non molto ci sarà il trittico fiorentina-napoli-juventus... vedremo chi giocherà.



Comunque quest'anno De Sciglio ha giocato il derby, ha giocato a Roma, contro la Lazio piuttosto che con la Fiorentina. Cioè voglio dire, non è che ha giocato solamente con le piccole squadre dai.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque quest'anno De Sciglio ha giocato il derby, ha giocato a Roma, contro la Lazio piuttosto che con la Fiorentina. Cioè voglio dire, non è che ha giocato solamente con le piccole squadre dai.



in tutti questi match, o non c'era constant (oppure allegri non l'aveva ancora spostato nel ruolo di tx sinistro in pianta stabile; esempio ne è il derby d'andata) oppure non c'era abate.
fa eccezione la partita con la roma, ma insomma, far giocare l'abate di quel periodo sarebbe stato un po' troppo pure per allegri.
adesso che il beneventano è nettamente in ripresa voglio vedere quale coppia di terzini giocherà nei match di cartello.
che poi perdonami, ma se abate col genoa gioca a malapena 26 minuti (e questo per via dell'espulsione del francese, altrimenti non sarebbe proprio sceso in campo) a fronte dei 68 sostenuti da de sciglio è ovvio che poi col barça sia più fresco il primo, no? posto che senza l'espulsione del francese non sarebbe proprio entrato in campo.


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2013)

Si può dire ciò che si vuole, ma un dato inconfutabile è che Allegri e lo staff del Milan puntano tantissimo su questo ragazzo, che non vorrei si dimenticasse ha 20 anni. 

Ha già giocato 7 partite di coppa campioni, che per la sua età giocando nel Milan non è affatto poco.

Quest'anno è il difensore con più minutaggio, il quarto giocatore della rosa in assoluto, terzo se si esclude il ruolo di portiere che non fa testo. 

E c'è gente che sta qui a lamentarsi che De Sciglio non gioca abbastanza, davvero non capisco. Nel tuo caso ti lamenti che non gioca i big match, ma se uno è il difensore con più minuti nelle gambe avrà pur messo piede in campo anche nelle grandi partite, no?!

Ma tutto questo parte solo dal fatto che non sia sceso in campo contro il Barcellona, non ci vedo niente di strano sinceramente, non credo abbiamo lasciato fuori Maldini. E' sceso in campo chi il mister reputava fisicamente messo meglio, può essere Mattia fosse più stanco degli altri. 

All'andata sapevamo che c'era un derby alle porte, Mattia ha riposato ed ha fatto un grande derby. Prima del ritorno è l'unico ad aver fatto i 90 minuti dei terzini. Cosa c'è di strano quindi se è rimasto fuori in queste due partite di coppa!? BOH.


----------



## 2515 (15 Marzo 2013)

Big Match.. é stato uno dei migliori in campo sia con l'inter che con la juve.


----------



## samburke (15 Marzo 2013)

Personalmente credo che De Sciglio stia giocando con un minutaggio adeguato, non scordiamoci che ha 20 anni e che un suo impiego scellerato rischia di bruciarlo. Per esempio, l'errore di Niang al Camp Nou sono convinto che per un po' lo segnerà.
Inoltre, non dimentichiamoci che De Sciglio è un destro naturale e per quanto non giochi male da terzino sinistro spesso perde un tempo di gioco perché il mancino non è il suo piede. Non tutti sono come Paolo Maldini...


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si può dire ciò che si vuole, ma un dato inconfutabile è che Allegri e lo staff del Milan puntano tantissimo su questo ragazzo, che non vorrei si dimenticasse ha 20 anni.
> 
> Ha già giocato 7 partite di coppa campioni, che per la sua età giocando nel Milan non è affatto poco.
> 
> ...


Alaba, per fare un nome, non ha ancora 20 anni ed ha 2 stagioni da titolare nel Bayern con tanto di partite contro il Real e finale di Champions. Da noi De Sciglio giocherebbe un'ipotetica finale di Champions? Ho i miei dubbi...

Il tema del topic è comunque che dirigenza e allenatore in ogni intervista parlano di squadra giovane quando l'età media è uguale a quell del Barcelona e sicuramente superiore a molte big
d'europa. E con Pazzini sarebbe stata ancora più alta...


----------



## mister51 (16 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh definire giocatori di 25-27 non più giovani lo considero un errore di fondo. Quella è l'età della piena maturità, l'età giusta. Una squadra di ventenni che vince qualcosa l'ho vista solo in una competizione per under 21.
> 
> Vuoi vincere? Serve il giusto mix tra ragazzini, giocatori nel pieno della maturità e gente esperta che li guidi. Questa sera ad esempio a livello di età dei calciatori scesi in campo si era perfetti. Si può piuttosto disquisire sui valori dei calciatori, non certo sulla carta d'identità.
> 
> ...



sottoscrivo in toto................ultimo baluardo per lo "spogliatoio" terrei un altro anno Ambrosini................


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Alaba, per fare un nome, non ha ancora 20 anni ed ha 2 stagioni da titolare nel Bayern con tanto di partite contro il Real e finale di Champions. Da noi De Sciglio giocherebbe un'ipotetica finale di Champions? Ho i miei dubbi...
> 
> Il tema del topic è comunque che dirigenza e allenatore in ogni intervista parlano di squadra giovane quando l'età media è uguale a quell del Barcelona e sicuramente superiore a molte big
> d'europa. E con Pazzini sarebbe stata ancora più alta...



Si ma quello che voglio fare capire è che si gioca ogni 3 giorni ed è evidente che sia necessario fare delle scelte. Avevamo due grandi partite ravvicinate, Barcellona e Inter. Si è scelto di far giocare Mattia la seconda. 

Partita di ritorno, Mattia era l'unico dei terzini ad aver giocato 4 giorni prima 90 minuti, dopo la sfida di coppa Constant sarebbe stato squalificato. Quindi De Sciglio doveva giocare 90, 90 e 90 in 8 giorni? 

Io davvero non vi capisco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma quello che voglio fare capire è che si gioca ogni 3 giorni ed è evidente che sia necessario fare delle scelte. Avevamo due grandi partite ravvicinate, Barcellona e Inter. Si è scelto di far giocare Mattia la seconda.
> 
> Partita di ritorno, Mattia era l'unico dei terzini ad aver giocato 4 giorni prima 90 minuti, dopo la sfida di coppa Constant sarebbe stato squalificato. Quindi De Sciglio doveva giocare 90, 90 e 90 in 8 giorni?
> 
> Io davvero non vi capisco.



queste sono casualità, per me tutti e tre in forma lui sceglie sempre abate a destra e costant a sinistra


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2013)

Senza offesa, questo topic per me è follia.



Siamo una squadra con un bel po' di giovani, e di quelli che non lo sono (25-27 ) molti non hanno mai lottato per vincere un cavolo, oltretutto un 25enne ha davanti ancora minimo 7 anni di carriera...

E mi si dice che non ci si può puntare per il futuro...Boh.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> queste sono casualità, per me tutti e tre in forma lui sceglie sempre abate a destra e costant a sinistra



non credo proprio


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> queste sono casualità, per me tutti e tre in forma lui sceglie sempre abate a destra e costant a sinistra



Dai, gioca chi sta meglio. Abate ad esempio in questo momento è il palesemente più in forma. C'è stato un periodo in cui Abate ha fatto tanta panchina. Il calcio è anche questo. Ci sono periodi e periodi. Mica siamo in un videogioco che si sceglie l'11 e quello rimane.


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

Aggiungo un'altra cosa, lo scorso anno al Camp Nou siamo scesi in campo con i seguenti over 30:

- Nesta, Mexes, Zambrotta, Seedorf, Ambrosini ed Ibra. E per pochi mesi ci sarebbe stato anche Antonini. 

Quest'anno invece:

- Mexes, Ambrosini.

E stiamo qui a sindacare anche sul fatto che l'età media della squadra non sia scesa? Che non abbiamo ringiovanito la squadra? Che non puntiamo maggiormente sui giovani? Io direi che i fatti ci sono, se poi si vuole una squadra di ragazzini basta guardare le partite del Milan del sabato pomeriggio al Vismara.


----------



## Brontolo (16 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Alaba, per fare un nome, non ha ancora 20 anni ed ha 2 stagioni da titolare nel Bayern con tanto di partite contro il Real e finale di Champions. Da noi De Sciglio giocherebbe un'ipotetica finale di Champions? Ho i miei dubbi...



dimentichi che de sciglio non è alaba


----------



## rossovero (16 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> dimentichi che de sciglio non è alaba



e nemmeno de ceglie


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2013)

Ragà ma che problema c'è se ci sono i 28 29 30enni in campo? Il problema sono gli over 32, quelli sì che tranne rare eccezioni sono una piaga.


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> dimentichi che de sciglio non è alaba



Mah, parlo con obiettività e non da tifoso e ti dico che fra i due non sarei cosi sicuro di scegliere l'austriaco, anzi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mah, parlo con obiettività e non da tifoso e ti dico che fra i due non sarei cosi sicuro di scegliere l'austriaco, anzi.


Concordo, sto Alaba è solo molto pubblicizzato.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mah, parlo con obiettività e non da tifoso e ti dico che fra i due non sarei cosi sicuro di scegliere l'austriaco, anzi.



Non credo esista un under 21 terzino che sia in grado sia di giocare a destra che a sinistra a questi livelli


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

Sisi ma infatti. Alaba ha grandissime doti fisiche, quando spinge è bravissimo. Però l'ho visto in coppa campioni l'anno scorso e quest'anno e commette spesso e volentieri leggerezze. Cosa che ad esempio in Mattia, di cosi clamorose, non ne ho viste.

De Sciglio è un ventenne che gioca come uno di trenta.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi ma infatti. Alaba ha grandissime doti fisiche, quando spinge è bravissimo. Però l'ho visto in coppa campioni l'anno scorso e quest'anno e commette spesso e volentieri leggerezze. Cosa che ad esempio in Mattia, di cosi clamorose, non ne ho viste.
> 
> De Sciglio è un ventenne che gioca come uno di trenta.



Non mi sorprende, non fa il terzino da sempre, anzi non lo fa neanche in nazionale, dove gioca Fuchs dello Schalke, mentre lui che è più dinamico fa un po’ tutto, mezz’ala, esterno alto, mediano. È Drenthe con il cervello e con piedi più educati.


----------



## Brontolo (16 Marzo 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> e nemmeno de ceglie



per fortuna sua, nostra e della nazionale italiana...de ceglie, fra cedimenti del fisico e broccaggine è messo proprio bene.
poi ci si chiede perché la juve ha preso peluso e giaccherini...prima ci si dovrebbe domandare perché ha ancora in rosa de ceglie

oltre al fatto che alaba viene fatto giocare un po' ovunque, e non sempre come terzino, per cui ogni tanto sembra fuori ruolo.


----------



## Brontolo (16 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non mi sorprende, non fa il terzino da sempre, anzi non lo fa neanche in nazionale, dove gioca Fuchs dello Schalke, mentre lui che è più dinamico fa un po’ tutto, mezz’ala, esterno alto, mediano. È Drenthe con il cervello e con piedi più educati.



drenthe chi?
non royston, immagino


----------



## pennyhill (16 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> drenthe chi?
> non royston, immagino



Royston ovviamente. 

Nessun paragone tecnico, intendevo sottolineare la polivalenza di Alaba che seppur giovanissimo ha già ricoperto più ruoli, come il buon Royston. L'olandese ha fatto l’attaccante esterno, il terzino, il laterale di centrocampo, il mediano, la mezz’ala, tutti ruoli che ha fatto anche Alaba, il piede preferito è lo stesso, ma le somiglianze finiscono lì.


----------



## Brontolo (16 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Royston ovviamente.
> 
> Nessun paragone tecnico, intendevo sottolineare la polivalenza di Alaba che seppur giovanissimo ha già ricoperto più ruoli, come il buon Royston. L'olandese ha fatto l’attaccante esterno, il terzino, il laterale di centrocampo, il mediano, la mezz’ala, tutti ruoli che ha fatto anche Alaba, il piede preferito è lo stesso, ma le somiglianze finiscono lì.



ok...avevo inteso "è drenthe che ha il cervello e i piedi più educati", e ovviamente non possiamo parlare in questi termini del buon royston, che a 25 anni si è trovato svincolato ed è finito in russia.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Marzo 2013)

Continuo a dire che nel ruolo di terzino l'esplosività in progressione è troppo importante.


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Marzo 2013)

Nessuno mette in dubbio che l'età media rispetto ai quarti dello scorso anno sia scesa, però Allegri non può uscirsene nel post partita con "siamo una squadra giovane, c'erano molti debuttanti, dobbiamo crescere" quando, tolti El Shaarawy e Niang, il "debuttante" più giovane era Constant che ha 26 anni. L'età media della squadra era di un anno inferiore a quella del Barcelona.

La storia della squadra giovane non deve essere un'attenuante perchè non siamo una squadra di giovani, fermo restando che sarebbe probabilmente finita uguale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Nessuno mette in dubbio che l'età media rispetto ai quarti dello scorso anno sia scesa, però Allegri non può uscirsene nel post partita con "siamo una squadra giovane, c'erano molti debuttanti, dobbiamo crescere" quando, tolti El Shaarawy e Niang, il "debuttante" più giovane era Constant che ha 26 anni. L'età media della squadra era di un anno inferiore a quella del Barcelona.
> 
> La storia della squadra giovane non deve essere un'attenuante perchè non siamo una squadra di giovani, fermo restando che sarebbe probabilmente finita uguale.



Siamo una squadra molto giovane nel senso che tutti i giocatori in grado di dare un minimo di spessore tecnico a questa squadra escluso Montolivo, non hanno più di 22 anni: Balotelli, ElSha Niang Desciglio Bojan

Se poi a questi escludi anche Pazzini e Abate il resto è da retrocessione


----------



## rossovero (17 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Siamo una squadra molto giovane nel senso che tutti i giocatori in grado di dare un minimo di spessore tecnico a questa squadra escluso Montolivo, non hanno più di 22 anni: Balotelli, ElSha Niang Desciglio Bojan
> 
> Se poi a questi escludi anche Pazzini e Abate il resto è da retrocessione



Non solo: questa squadra gioca insieme da nemmeno una stagione, mentre il Barca da anni ormai


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Nessuno mette in dubbio che l'età media rispetto ai quarti dello scorso anno sia scesa, però Allegri non può uscirsene nel post partita con "siamo una squadra giovane, c'erano molti debuttanti, dobbiamo crescere" quando, tolti El Shaarawy e Niang, il "debuttante" più giovane era Constant che ha 26 anni. L'età media della squadra era di un anno inferiore a quella del Barcelona.
> 
> La storia della squadra giovane non deve essere un'attenuante perchè non siamo una squadra di giovani, fermo restando che sarebbe probabilmente finita uguale.



Sono giovani per la competizione, nel senso che sono freschi esordienti. Dai parliamoci chiaro, gente come Zapata, Constant ad esempio nonostante l'età non più giovanissima quante presenza hanno in coppa campioni!? Niang era all'esordio, El Shaarawy ha cominciato quest'anno. 

Insomma, la differenza di caratura internazionale fra le due formazioni era CLAMOROSA.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono giovani per la competizione, nel senso che sono freschi esordienti. Dai parliamoci chiaro, gente come Zapata, Constant ad esempio nonostante l'età non più giovanissima quante presenza hanno in coppa campioni!? Niang era all'esordio, El Shaarawy ha cominciato quest'anno.
> 
> Insomma, la differenza di caratura internazionale fra le due formazioni era CLAMOROSA.


Ci dimentichiamo che il Borussia Dortmund (si il Borussia dormuntd che andrà in semifiinale di cl) l'anno scorso fini il girone di cl ultimo in classifica ed erano campioni di germania in carica...

ecco...


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono giovani per la competizione, nel senso che sono freschi esordienti. Dai parliamoci chiaro, gente come Zapata, Constant ad esempio nonostante l'età non più giovanissima quante presenza hanno in coppa campioni!? Niang era all'esordio, El Shaarawy ha cominciato quest'anno.
> 
> Insomma, la differenza di caratura internazionale fra le due formazioni era CLAMOROSA.


Questo è un altro discorso, ma non puoi venirmi a dire che Zapata e Constant devono crescere. Il loro standard è quello, non è che tra 2-3 saranno pronti...

Se prendi Rocchi e lo fai giocare al Camp Nou è anche lui senza esperienza, per dire...


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro discorso, ma non puoi venirmi a dire che Zapata e Constant devono crescere. Il loro standard è quello, non è che tra 2-3 saranno pronti...
> 
> Se prendi Rocchi e lo fai giocare al Camp Nou è anche lui senza esperienza, per dire...



Ho capito, ma Allegri non è che può dire davanti a tutti ho delle pippe immense. Cerca di dire le cose con garbo.


----------

